# Mineral inspiration...



## Yoshed (Feb 10, 2013)

Atmosphere, music, both, none ?


__
https://soundcloud.com/yoshed%2Fstones


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Both! It's beautiful.


----------



## omega (Mar 13, 2014)

I like it! (Could we have a few more bars?)


----------



## Yoshed (Feb 10, 2013)

*nikola, omega :* thank you both


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

That is beautiful. You wrote that?


----------



## Yoshed (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you *haydnfan *! Yes, I wrote that ; I'm composer (I try to be...).


----------



## Yoshed (Feb 10, 2013)

In the same way, I continue a personal soundtrack's album ; this is the 8th part, very short :


__
https://soundcloud.com/yoshed%2Fout-there-08-dissension

Any comment ?


----------



## Yoshed (Feb 10, 2013)

The 9th part of Out There :


__
https://soundcloud.com/yoshed%2Fmy-land-my-soul-my-fight

Thanks for your attention


----------

